# do you know anyone who has/did have the COVID-19 virus?



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

my next door neighbors came back from a vacation 1 1/2 weeks ago and they haven't left the house. The wife and I are pretty sure they are self quarantining themselves.
G.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

There are only 4 confirmed cases here so far, no one I know.

3 more presumptive cases today.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

GTmaker said:


> my next door neighbors came back from a vacation 1 1/2 weeks ago and they haven't left the house. The wife and I are pretty sure they are self quarantining themselves.
> G.


everyone that is coming back from trips is self-quarantining,. thats the right thing to do


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Online weed sales must be way up.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

We've had one presumptive and one confirmed case here in London. Both the fiance and myself work in businesses that deal directly with lots of people. She's retail, and I'm a courier. I figure it's not long before one of us causes both of us to self isolate. We don't socialize much at all, so it'll be a work related contraction for us.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

player99 said:


> Online weed sales must be way up.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here in Ottawa it has jumped from 5 to 10 in 24 hours.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

vadsy said:


> everyone that is coming back from trips is self-quarantining,. thats the right thing to do


Not everyone. I've read stories of people bragging they just got back and they feel fine so screw self isolation!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Not everyone. I've read stories of people bragging they just got back and they feel fine so screw self isolation!


feel free to take a shit in their lawn then


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

No idea.

We stayed at a nice condo in the mountains for a week, a couple of weeks ago, for a ski vacation. We both got sick with all the symptoms except a persistent cough. 

Could have been an infected Italian or Chinese family in there right before us, enjoying their vacation in the Canadian Rockies/Kootneys.

Or it could have been a bunch of infected Calgarians who just got back from the Alps.

Not to single out those places, but just as an example that we have no way of knowing.

So, my wife may have had it, but we can't get tested because they refuse to test us, because we haven't traveled to a hot spot.

And for her to answer that question is the same. I may have had it, but because they're not testing, we have no way of knowing for sure.

When you only test people who have travelled to hot spots, and that is a key criterion for a test, you miss all and any community transmission.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Which resort?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Doesn't really matter which resort. Not really the point.

Currently, in accordance with testing practices and the available online diagnostic questionnaires we did not have, and do not have, COVID19.

Nor do we know anyone who did/does.

The point is, that the question posed in this thread, which is also a key question that decides if you're tested or not, is almost impossible to answer with any confidence because of a lack of testing of anyone except those that have recently travelled to COVID19 hot-spots.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Of course it matters which resort. If they let Calgarians stay there, I need to know not to.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nobody personally, but it affects us all. For instance, Some poor minion at webmd.com’s new job is to change all the “you’ve got cancer” outcomes to “you’ve got the corona”. Poor bastard.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

They have a simple algorithm for that, took him 7 seconds to make the change


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

No, no I don't.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

It was a travel lodge ok it’s not important


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> everyone that is coming back from trips is self-quarantining,. thats the right thing to do


Of course they are. Sending their kids to school against recommendations, however, helped the government make their decision to close schools just now. I am so conflicted. 'Thank you' followed by a kick in the crotch?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

vadsy said:


> They have a simple algorithm for that, took him 7 seconds to make the change


Can they program it with the random names of national parks? You've got Yellowstone or you've got Weeping Pines.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> Not everyone. I've read stories of people bragging they just got back and they feel fine so screw self isolation!


Not surprising at all - it's naive to think that everyone will comply with self isolation or, for some of them, even understand the concept.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

reckless toboggan said:


> No idea.
> 
> We stayed at a nice condo in the mountains for a week, a couple of weeks ago, for a ski vacation. We both got sick with all the symptoms except a persistent cough.
> 
> ...


From the week before Xmas until the start of March I had all the same symptoms. An X-ray came back negative for pneumonia. I finally feel decent again. 

Two weeks ago my wife got a similar virus and she’s just now about 95% over it. 

Neither of us believe we had the Coronvirus, especially since mine began before the first case was even here. She hasn’t travelled and hasn’t been near anyone who has. 

Point being — for a few months there has been a virus going around that has similar symptoms to this one that has shuttered the entire world. And that’s probably going to make many think they have the Corona Virus.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> Of course they are. Sending their kids to school against recommendations, however, helped the government make their decision to close schools just now. I am so conflicted. 'Thank you' followed by a kick in the crotch?


My kids got the news before we did and they are bummed out.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

There has been a similar
Virus. 
We need to avoid each other for a while. It’s smart for everyone.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cdntac said:


> From the week before Xmas until the start of March I had all the same symptoms. An X-ray came back negative for pneumonia. I finally feel decent again.
> 
> Two weeks ago my wife got a similar virus and she’s just now about 95% over it.
> 
> ...


Back at the beginning of the year I had a cold that really knocked me out and I was draggin my ass for about 3 weeks. I just figured I was getting old and couldn't fight it off but my assistant is half my age and she still has it. Went to my Dr. last week to refill a scrip and he was saying his kids were sick for a long time back in Jan/Feb and he was wondering if the Coronavirus wasn't already here then.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There may be 10 confirmed cases in Ottawa however the city's chief medical office believes there are between 200 and 1000 cases that are unconfirmed.

Community spread of COVID-19 in Ottawa likely, says OPH | CBC News


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

cdntac said:


> From the week before Xmas until the start of March I had all the same symptoms. An X-ray came back negative for pneumonia. I finally feel decent again.
> 
> Two weeks ago my wife got a similar virus and she’s just now about 95% over it.
> 
> ...





sambonee said:


> There has been a similar
> Virus.
> We need to avoid each other for a while. It’s smart for everyone.


Yes.

But there's also this...




reckless toboggan said:


> Two confirmed cases from Seattle show that cough and shortness of breath were not symptoms.
> 
> Headache, body ache, shivers, mild fever or fever.
> 
> ...


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Just FYI, the first confirmed case of Canadian COVID19 occurred on January 25th, 2020.

Let's be Singapore and Hong Kong on this one ...









...they shut down absolutely everything very early, and stayed home.


***


A big Federal announcement expected tomorrow morning.

***


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

knight_yyz said:


> Not everyone. I've read stories of people bragging they just got back and they feel fine so screw self isolation!


I have a 'friend' (the friend we have that we all dislike on some level) that left for Cuba after the travel advisory and is posting about it every day on social. I half hope he gets stuck there.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

reckless toboggan said:


> Just FYI, the first confirmed case of Canadian COVID19 occurred on January 25th, 2020.
> 
> Let's be Singapore and Hong Kong on this one ...
> 
> ...


Looks like North Korea was pretty well prepared too


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My optometrist just tested positive. Acquired from his kid who acquired it on a “play date” at a friends house where someone was staying who had just returned from the US, also positive. Why was this person not self isolating?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> Why was this person not self isolating?


Because f*ck everyone else, this is just a common cold!

Paranoid overdramatic princess! When _I_ was a kid...

_I_ don't need to self isolate! I'm way to important! That's for those other people!

The world will literally fall apart if I don't go to work, or go to the bar, or go to visit friends, or hoard toilet paper!

_I'm_ not _that_ sick, and everyone experiences the world exactly as I do, so it won't be that bad for anyone else either!
.
.
.
.
.

Kick your optometrist in the junk and tell them to pass it on x 10 until it gets back to the selfish d*ck/c*nt that didn't self isolate. 

Then maybe they'll understand how painful exponential growth can be.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not yet, but it's likely just a matter of time before I know someone with it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Great news, I can go back to work! We are implementing a slightly different schedule with the city busses now that we have all this virus shit to worry about but at least I don’t have it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Great news, I can go back to work! We are implementing a slightly different schedule with the city busses now that we have all this virus shit to worry about but at least I don’t have it.


Guys walk in to the bank wearing masks. Everybody goes in to a panic. "Relax - we're just bank robbers".................................

har-har?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Guys walk in to the bank wearing masks. Everybody goes in to a panic. "Relax - we're just bank robbers".................................
> 
> har-har?


I haven't robbed any banks lately but now would be the time to do it,.,. everybody has extra cash on had and some folks are even withdrawing everything they have. Just wait outside with your mask on.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I haven't robbed any banks lately but now would be the time to do it,.,. everybody has extra cash on had and some folks are even withdrawing everything they have. Just wait outside with your mask on.


The virus lives for days on Canadian money - use lots of sanitizer during your heist.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> The virus lives for days on Canadian money - use lots of sanitizer during your heist.


my coke dealer tried to pay me in cash the other day,. I said 'no way, man' that cash is all virus


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> my coke dealer tried to pay me in cash the other day,. I said 'no way, man' that cash is all virus


Ahh sweet credit cards are now like the multi tool of the coke business, pay for it through one of those little swiper doodads on the guys phone and then use it to break up the chunks. Sounds legit.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> Ahh sweet credit cards are now like the multi tool of the coke business, pay for it through one of those little swiper doodads on the guys phone and then use it to break up the chunks. Sounds legit.


I heard that it could live on plastic things like credit and debit cards....and on various machines. Mind you now, when you get stopped and they check your cards for coke they could also check for the virus. Best be still using older bills and a razor blade.....chops finer and wastes less and in a pinch keeps others at arms length.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

vadsy said:


> my coke dealer tried to pay me in cash the other day,. I said 'no way, man' that cash is all virus


Bitcoin is the way to go. Not one single virus to be found on that stuff.
How to you get your coke dealer to pay you? Impressive.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sneaky said:


> Bitcoin is the way to go. Not one single virus to be found on that stuff.
> How to you get your coke dealer to pay you? Impressive.


Your coke dealer to pay you? That's where the blade comes in but if you're dealing in Bitcoin it's all done on the web then you just have to worry about the delivery person.....unless they use a drone. 




Oops.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, I know someone who has it.

My son and his girlfriend in Vancouver are both positive.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

My brother and his wife in France both got contaminated too. It's been a few days, the symptoms aren't really progressing (fever, a little difficulty breathing, headaches). Their kids don't seem to have been contaminated though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I know 4 people. They left for a vaca while it was still "China's problem" and came back to a lock-down. 2 couples on a vaca, = 4 positive cases! They all range in severity though. Two of them got tested only because the first two were so bad. They were stunned to know they had it too. They said "_If I hadn't test positive, there is no way I'd have stayed home with such mild symptoms_". 

That's kinda scary...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> I know 4 people. They left for a vaca while it was still "China's problem" and came back to a lock-down. 2 couples on a vaca, = 4 positive cases! They all range in severity though. Two of them got tested only because the first two were so bad. They were stunned to know they had it too. They said "_If I hadn't test positive, there is no way I'd have stayed home with such mild symptoms_".
> 
> That's kinda scary...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Looking to temporarily lay off staff during the coronavirus crisis? Wait, that’s illegal

_Howard Levitt: Employees who are laid off are entitled to full wrongful dismissal damages_


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> I know 4 people. They left for a vaca while it was still "China's problem" and came back to a lock-down. 2 couples on a vaca, = 4 positive cases! They all range in severity though. Two of them got tested only because the first two were so bad. They were stunned to know they had it too. They said "_If I hadn't test positive, there is no way I'd have stayed home with such mild symptoms_".
> 
> That's kinda scary...


I’d bet there are many thousands of people who don’t know they have it because they only feel a little unwell and probably won’t get tested.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

vadsy said:


> my coke dealer tried to pay me in cash the other day,. I said 'no way, man' that cash is all virus


that cash is still king .Wait for the web connection to crash on them cards.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

cdntac said:


> I’d bet there are many thousands of people who don’t know they have it because they only feel a little unwell and probably won’t get tested.


...and give to thousands of others!

The estimate that this could affect 70% of the population is going to be based on this kind of stuff. As of now "community transmission" is still low, but if these folks I originally mentioned _did_ go to work, they could (would) infect a lot of people who would most likely have much more severe symptoms. 

"_and they told two friends. And they told two friends. And they told two friends_."


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Iran has it bad. They have a population about 84 million, and report ~20,000 cases

Italy is bad. 60 million//47,000. Spain 47 million//20,400. China, what, a billion or so? 85,000 cases.

The odds that any 1 of us will know anyone who gets it, let alone get it ourselves, are pretty long.

Yes, I am being cautious.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Sanctions on Iran are compounding the issue there.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Looking to temporarily lay off staff during the coronavirus crisis? Wait, that’s illegal
> 
> _Howard Levitt: Employees who are laid off are entitled to full wrongful dismissal damages_



You can temporarily lay off employees, but you have to set a date where the employee is either entitled to return or get severance.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

sillyak said:


> You can temporarily lay off employees, but you have to set a date where the employee is either entitled to return or get severance.


Employment law in Ontario is RSO so might be different than BC. 

Regardless, it seems that Howard is spookin the horses.


----------

